# new muzzle loader



## johnkorn670 (Nov 25, 2007)

i just got a muzzle loader could someone give me step by step instructions on how to load it properly


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

There is a new muzzle loader forum on Nodak. It may be best to try this question there even though I am sure that some of these guys could answer your questions as well.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, by all means use the ML forum.
Serious question: Did you get a manual with the gun? If not, most manufacturers will have the manual available online. That would go a long way toward answering your question.
Pete


----------

